# AC/DC - You Shook me All Night Long - cover guitar



## guifross (Aug 10, 2015)

ACDC - You Shook me All Night Long - cover guitar



Well, I love this song!



Hopefully you enjoy it!



Comments and criticism are very welcome! =]


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Good job and nice amount of overdrive - you've got the solo nailed down and just needs some work on the timing at the intro of the solo and then a few bends in the 2nd part.


----------



## guifross (Aug 10, 2015)

Alex said:


> Good job and nice amount of overdrive - you've got the solo nailed down and just needs some work on the timing at the intro of the solo and then a few bends in the 2nd part.


That intro sucks, timing is kind of tricky for me.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Good stuff! How has Lola not commented on this yet?!?! lol


----------



## guifross (Aug 10, 2015)

Lola is awesome!!!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I just had to come back to this video tonight! I am in a hungry for an AC/DC song and bam I got what I wanted. This is just such a killer song. I love it. You do such a damn fine job of this song! AC/DC all night long!

P.S. It's just after 11:30 and I just got told to turn off my amp. It just sucks!


----------

